# Calvin in Latin Online



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone know where?

I'm looking in Internet for latin version of Instituties of Calvin.
Especially I need "the Institutes of the Christian Religion, Book 4, Chapter 1".


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 19, 2005)

I've been looking for the Latin version for months, online or in print, but I've had no luck.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 20, 2005)

Not completely sure if this set includes the institutes (or if you can afford it), but this original set of Calvin's works is in latin.

Click here


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 6, 2006)

Calvin's Latin version of the Institutes is also available from Curt Daniel's bookstore.

Here is the listing:

Calvin, John. Opera Selecta. 1926. 5 vols: c. 500 pp. each. Ed. by Peter Barth and Wilhelm Niesel. The definitive critical Latin text of the first and last editions of the Institutes and other treatises. Introductions, notes. Essential for serious Calvin research. 1560. $175.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 6, 2006)

Go here.

Photo copies of a Latin edition. The link is to the beginning of book 4, chapter 1. Just click 'page' at the top to get the rest... (as if I had to write that...)

[Edited on 2-6-2006 by TimeRedeemer]


----------

